# شرح طريقة التبليغ عن المشاركات السيئة



## Abo Fares (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
هذا الموضوع يشرح كيفية الإعلان عن المشاركات السيئة أو المخالفة لشروط الملتقى.. 


​ 



 





 


مع تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## baraka2003 (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل


----------



## المختار الأبيض (10 يناير 2009)

أحسنت على هذا التوضيح


----------



## eng.lana (10 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخانا ومشرفنا الكريم.


----------



## سنا الأمل (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تقبلوا تحيــــاتي..


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (10 يناير 2009)

مشكورين وما تقصرون على الايضاحات الخاصة بالمنتدى


----------



## الرئيس (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور أبو الحلول


----------



## المهندسه ليى (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## امير المياحي (10 يناير 2009)

اتمنى ان لا ارى مشاركة سيئة في ملتقانا
مع الشكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لأبي الحلول على الشرح الواضح.
وإذا كانت المشاركة الأولى فى الموضوع هي السيئة فإن علامة التبليغ تكون في أعلى يسار المشاركة


----------



## زينه (10 يناير 2009)

تمام ..

وضح الموضوع ..

بس ليه ؟؟

انا مش بشوف مشاركات سيئه ..

وربنا يبارك فى المنتدى واعضائه الكرام


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## rwmam (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يناير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته


 
اهلاً اخي الكريم.. 

حتى لو كان التبليغ عم مشاركة غير سيئة، فإن التبليغ سيصل للمشرفين، وهم بدورهم يروا في تلك المشاركة إن كانت كذلك أم لا، فيقومون بحذفها أو يتركوها وينظروا في سبب التبليغ عنها..

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## rwmam (10 يناير 2009)

تعليق الاستاذ ابو الحلول ( فيقومون بحذفها أو يتركوها وينظروا في سبب التبليغ عنها..)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذي
وبارك بجهودكم لتحسين وتطوير الملتقى..


----------



## garary (10 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يارب
وان شاء الله ميكونش في مشاركات سيئة
ونحاول نفتح صدورنا لبعض
ونحمل كلمات الأخوة على محامل خير


----------



## Free_Heart (10 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور ياهندسة يا أبو الحلول...بالرغم من عدم ايجاد مشاركة سيئة من قبل المهندسين (هم من الطبقات المثقفة في المجتمع)ولكن تستحق الشكر عليه وكذلك التقييم....وسأقيمك بممتاز 

مع التقدير​


----------



## mohamedmousad (10 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng: issa (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طاهري محمد (10 يناير 2009)

وفقك الله ، جازك الله ، واصل على هذا العمل


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 يناير 2009)

الفكرة وصلت ..

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## حديد سابك (11 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا........................


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوررين............................................


----------



## امير عوض (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## امجد نوح (11 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحي الحربي (11 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم ابو الحلول
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يظهر الشرح عندي.... فهل من طريقة اخرى او متطلبات لاظهاره
ولك عميق شكري وامتناني


----------



## م. فيصل السعيد (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي ابو الحلول على التوضيحات
واحب انوه للأخت بان لو عدم وجود السيء لما عرفتي التميز 
مع خالص الشكر للجميع


----------



## سامي خال (11 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل*​


----------



## طراد الواسم (11 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يناير 2009)

يحي الحربي قال:


> اخي الكريم ابو الحلول
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لم يظهر الشرح عندي.... فهل من طريقة اخرى او متطلبات لاظهاره
> ولك عميق شكري وامتناني


 
أهلاً أخي يحي الحربي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بالنسبة للصورتين، لا أعرف لمَ لم تتمكن من رؤيتهما.. وعلى أية حال، قمت بإرفاقهما في هذه المشاركة.. 

على راسي م. يحيي  .. وتقبل تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي أبو الحلول وأبو الشرح


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يناير 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي أبو الحلول وأبو الشرح


 
على راسي  
أهلاً أخي غسان.. بارك الله فيك.. 

أخوك محمد..


----------



## م شريفة (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح أبو الحلول وانشاالله ما نتضر لاستعمال التبليغ


----------



## م.عبد (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك مشرفنا "أبو الحلول " على هذا الشرح الوافي 


وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dido067 (11 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الشرح*

شكرا أخي العزيز على الشرح


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (11 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً.


----------



## المهندس ناصح (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور يااخي ...
الله لا يجعل معنا ولا بيننا شغينا ولا محروما


----------



## المغربية (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مشكور على كل ما تتفضل به اخي
ولكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة واتمنى ان تاخدها عن طيب خاطر
فلا يجوز اخي الفاضل ان تقول تحياتي 
للاسف فنحن نقول اشياء بدون ان نعي ما معناها ومتى يجوز قولها
التحيات تكون لله سبحانه وتعالى فقط لا غير 
شكرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يناير 2009)

jomana قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مشكور على كل ما تتفضل به اخي
> ولكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة واتمنى ان تاخدها عن طيب خاطر
> فلا يجوز اخي الفاضل ان تقول تحياتي
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي جمانة، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أولاً أنا أتقبل أي ملاحظة أو أي نصيحة من أي أحد بكل رحابة صدر وبكل سرور طالما الذي يقدم هذه الملاحظات يتكلم ضمن إطار أدبيات الحوار.. وأنت كذلك طبعاً فلك مني جزيل الشكر.. 

ولكن حبذا لو تقومين مشكورة بتعليل ملاحظتك، فلم أسمع بهذه المعلومة حتى الآن من أي شخص كان.. فإن كانت ملاحظتك في محلها، فلك الشكر وسأنتهي عن قول ذلك.. لذا أتمنى التوضيح..

مع ........ تمنياتي :56:


----------



## ايكوسان (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوور أخي أبو الحلول الفكرة أصبحت واضحة تماما ..الله يجزيك الخير
بس ان شا الله ما نعتازها:56:


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا ً على هذا التوضيح


----------



## عمووور المصري (12 يناير 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed_civil (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس سورجي (12 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا شرح و تعبك لمحافظة على هذا المنتدى الرائع و الجميل, إنشاءالله أبد ما ينكتب أي رسالة سيئة بأذن الله الواحد الأحد. و أرجوا أن تصلو على حبيب الهه و حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ألف ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيب الله عدد خلايا الخلق كلها


----------



## nashaat52 (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن فعلا هذا المنتدى يغلب على المشاركين فيه الاحترام


----------



## rawan_200699 (12 يناير 2009)

شكرين لكم ولكن يا اخى انا بجد مشاركة عادية ومكتوب عليها سيئة
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يناير 2009)

rawan_200699 قال:


> شكرين لكم ولكن يا اخى انا بجد مشاركة عادية ومكتوب عليها سيئة
> وشكرا


 أهلاً.. العفو.. 
ولكن لم أعرف ما المقصود؟؟ :81:


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو الحلول.
ولكنني لم ألاحظ أي مشاركة سيئة منذ انضمامي إلى هذا الملتقى الممتاز .
وأدعو الله ألا ألاحظ مثل ذلك أبداً.
ولك وافر الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً ووفقنا وإياكم لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## سنان العمري (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (12 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية ابوالحلول 
بورك فيك


----------



## اسلاماسلام (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا التنبيه


----------



## البحار المشاكس (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد برمجه (13 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور نور (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي ع ع (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا لهذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل*​


----------



## moustafa afify (14 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل*​


----------



## majed m (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا.... عُلم*


----------



## مهندسه الكويت (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً..


----------



## ابو الأمين (16 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السياب احمد (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي والكافي


----------



## زيدالزيد (16 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لبنانيه (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك عزيز على التوضيح 

يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمت


----------



## kald7 (17 يناير 2009)

جزى الله القائمين على هذا الموقع خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيهم :75:


----------



## مهندس السودان (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير...........


----------



## نورالبغداديه (17 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل*​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تقبلوا تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بارك الله بكم جميعاً..
> 
> تقبلوا تحيـــــاتي..


 
وبارك الله بك وادام ظلك في هذا المنتدى


----------



## احمدعباس79 (18 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي*
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م/أسامة (18 يناير 2009)

ملتقى رائع وأحب أن أوكد أن ما ميزه أن جميع الأخوة مميزين ولا وجود للمسىء


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (18 يناير 2009)




----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (18 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## سمية موسى (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. وشكر اً جزيلاً لكم..


----------



## دارك انجل (19 يناير 2009)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## بروف حسين (19 يناير 2009)

اخى ابو لحلول جعلنا الله واياكم..
من الزين حفظهم الله وتولاهم بعنايته ورعايته..
واكيد كل المشتركين هنا اصحاب عقول واعية ودرجات من الفهم الزى يسمو على
تقديم ما هو سئ...
ولا احوجنا واياكم الى التبليغ عن مشاركة..
ودمتم


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يناير 2009)

بروف حسين قال:


> اخى ابو لحلول جعلنا الله واياكم..
> من الزين حفظهم الله وتولاهم بعنايته ورعايته..
> واكيد كل المشتركين هنا اصحاب عقول واعية ودرجات من الفهم الزى يسمو على
> تقديم ما هو سئ...
> ...


 
بارك الله بك.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## م-ابراهيم صبح (20 يناير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا اخانا ومشرفنا الكريم.*​


Url="


----------



## م-ابراهيم صبح (20 يناير 2009)

=جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك نافعا للناس




[/quote]


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (20 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته*
العضو الجديد لأ يستطيع أن يقدم المشاركات من أول مره ألأ بعد ما يعرف الطريقه المتبعه
ومن ثم يندفع باالمعطيات بالموجود لديه
( الجود من الموجود )​


----------



## ابوريماس1989 (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
والله يوفقك ويسددكم واستمرو علي هذه الطريق


----------



## small_hosam (21 يناير 2009)

عموما
انا لا اري مشاركات سيئه ..


----------



## small_hosam (21 يناير 2009)

عموما
انا مش بشوف مشاركات سيئه ..


----------



## طاهر ملحم (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافي وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## طاهر ملحم (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح


----------



## عاطف ماضى (22 يناير 2009)

كل الأعضاء والحمد لله ممتازين وعلى خلق الاسلام


----------



## اسئله حائره (22 يناير 2009)

ما شاء الله اسمك على مسمى
بارك الله فيك
لاننا نجد فى بعض الاحيان مشاركات سيئه ولا نعرف ماذا نفعل


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجميع الإخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى، وأرجو دراسة الشكاوي والبلاغات جيدا قبل اتخاذ إي إجراء تجاه أي عضو حتى لا يُظلم أحد


----------



## الفجرالباسم (23 يناير 2009)

شرح وافي ورائع 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سوسن هاشم (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عيكم 
لااتوقع من اي شخص مشارك في مثل هذا الملتقى ان تكون له مشاركة سيئة انشاءالله


----------



## احمد كم الماز (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2009)

ربما تكون هناك ولكن اتمني من الجميع ان يلزم الادب واتمني للجميع التقدم


----------



## ||refoo|| (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا أبو الحلول... مسموح نجربها على مشاركتك هذي؟


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يناير 2009)

المهندس ميلاد قال:


> شكرا أبو الحلول... مسموح نجربها على مشاركتك هذي؟


 على حسابك، مو مشكلة.. 

بالمناسبة.. لاحظت أن العديد من الزملاء يظن بأن التبليغ عن المشاركة المسيئة ربما ينقص من نقاط العضو أو ربما يعاقبه بطريقة أو بأخرى.. ولكن ليس هذا الهدف وليست هذه النتيجة من التبليغ.. وإنما من خلال التبليغ، يتم إرسال رسالة إلى المشرفين على القسم، وبالتالي يتحقق المشرف فيما إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مسيئة ليتخذ عندها اللازم بخصوص العضو الذي قام بالإساءة.. 
إذاً تبليغك هنا م. ميلاد سيصلني مباشرة  

أما عن المشاركات سواء جيدة أو سيئة، فيتم تقييمها من قبل الأعضاء بواسطة التقييم (المعبر عه بالميزان)..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهند اللقاني (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sooly2010 (26 يناير 2009)

اهلا وسهلا ومشكورين وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سوار العسل (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على هذا التوضيح الممتاز
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Ahmed mido (27 يناير 2009)

_الفمبروك علي التميز الباهر الذي حققه زملائنا الاعزاء واتمني لهم دوام التميز _


----------



## sseaea (27 يناير 2009)

منورين على المشاركات


----------



## عبد الله فهد (27 يناير 2009)

أرجو من الله ان يوفق الجميع الى رفد المنتدى الذي نحب ان يسدد قولهم


----------



## دعاء صباح (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يابو الحلول خليك دائما ويانا ويارب تنحل كل مشاكل العراق الحبيب


----------



## 12345678910 (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا أبو الحلول على الموضوع وكما إسمك على مسمى أبو الحلول ، وبصراحة انا ما كنت اعرف هادي الزمور.


----------



## Abo Fares (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً، وشكراً جزيلاً لكم.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## سلام عبدالواحد (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الايضاح...على الرغم من انه ليس هناك مشاركة سيئة والحمدلله...تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ابوبكر علي السقاف (28 يناير 2009)

تشكر أخي على الإهتمام ولا تنسى تسلم لي على المهندس أبوبكر


----------



## الزهرة المنكسرة (29 يناير 2009)

جزيل الشكر الك


----------



## qamar-14 (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا ماتقصر


----------



## kamel2103 (29 يناير 2009)

اتمنى ان لا ارى مشاركة سيئة في ملتقانا
مع الشكر لك اخي


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور؛وان شاء الله يكون كل المشاركين على قدر من المسؤليه من اجل الحفاظ على سمعة ومكانة الملتقى


----------



## فتى الاجواء (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elhag (30 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لهذا التنبيه .....................


----------



## walla84 (8 فبراير 2009)

بوركت اخي
دمت ذخرا
تقبل مروري


----------



## engr.khalid (8 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على التوضيح


----------



## فاتح روما (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كفيت ووفيت


----------



## Dr hakim (8 فبراير 2009)

شكـــرا لك


----------



## m.zidan (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## التواتي (8 فبراير 2009)

الله يجعل العواقب سليمة
شكرا لك أخي


----------



## الدوايمة (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على هذا التوضيح :20:


----------



## Safwan Haddad (9 فبراير 2009)

جزيل الشكر على التوضيح​


----------



## عامر الزين (10 فبراير 2009)

ان شاء الله نحنا مهندسين و موقعنا هاد موقع محترم مافي حدا سيئ


----------



## med89 (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على اهتمامك بمنتدانا الغالي..........


----------



## fhs (10 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسناء (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجريسي (11 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا وبوركت الجهود المبذولة ....


----------



## abo7meed (12 فبراير 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور...._


----------



## GENTLE (14 فبراير 2009)

Thanks a lot 

But I want to tell you that the picture does not display

GENTLE


----------



## Abo Fares (14 فبراير 2009)

GENTLE قال:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> But I want to tell you that the picture does not display
> 
> GENTLE


 
ur welcome..

actually all people who put a post here could c the pic, so i don't know what the problem in ur case is.. maybe it's because of some problems with ur internet connection

regards​


----------



## lolita2007 (15 فبراير 2009)

*laila*

 ممشكور اوى على المجهود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

بـــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## mraheem2004 (15 فبراير 2009)

*اتمنى ان لا ارى مشاركة سيئة في ملتقانا
مع الشكر لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## esmer (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي انت سباق في فعل الخيرات


----------



## احمد فوزى شرف (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## duosrl (16 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته*


----------



## بشار رائد (16 فبراير 2009)

*أحسنت على هذا التوضيح*​


----------



## khalaf_mutlaq (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور... و ان شاء الله ما نلاقي مشاركات سيئه.


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح مع تمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة


----------



## maho0o (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا التوضيح


----------



## جمعه الصيد (17 فبراير 2009)

المهندسين الاعزاء
تحية طيبة
أريد دليل تشغيل جهاز لايكا t 1100 جزاكم الله خير واحسان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## indam99 (18 فبراير 2009)

*مشكورين*

*مشكورين على الايضاحات الخاصة بالمنتدى*​


----------



## ابوشامه (18 فبراير 2009)

لك الشكر والتقدير صديقي ابو الحلول


----------



## صقيع الامواج (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك اله فيك وجعلك دوما في الخير


----------



## صقيع الامواج (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكرا والي الامام والكفاح الثوري مستمر


----------



## كلام الزهور (18 فبراير 2009)

والله شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي المجهود المبذول وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى-و (19 فبراير 2009)

سلمت يمينك أخي الغالي


----------



## زكي مجيد (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي واؤيد راي rwmamمن عدم الحكم من اول زله الا بعد التاكد من سوء النيه واقتراح اخر بتنبيه العضو بذلك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي


----------



## برق العراق (20 فبراير 2009)

اعاذنا الله من المواضيع السيئة وادامكم الله


----------



## ملاك روحي (21 فبراير 2009)

يسلموا اخوي على الموضوع المميز وبشكرك علية تحياتي


----------



## علي الزكور (21 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لكـ أخي.........


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (23 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح المفيد *
_شكراااااا_​


----------



## ياسر سمير (23 فبراير 2009)

شرح وافي ودقيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العاصفي (23 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علاء محسن علي (24 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جيده ونتمى العمل بها


----------



## محمود 79 (24 فبراير 2009)

مششششكووووووووووورييييييييييين


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة biba (25 فبراير 2009)

لقد اعجبتني جميع المشاركات وان شاء الله لن يكون اي تبليغ بمشاركة سيئة يا رب


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالراقي (25 فبراير 2009)

*لا تلم كفي إذا السيف نبا صح العزم مني و الدهر أبى
شكرا لك*


----------



## عظيمه (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وارجو التاكد من المشاركات بدقه
تحياتى


----------



## نيازي محمد يوسيف (26 فبراير 2009)

لك التحيه والود.. دا الاشراف ولا بلاش.. وان شاء الله ما نشوف تعليق يخل بقيمنا العربيه والاسلاميه


----------



## eng abdallah (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أبا الحلول


----------



## صقــــــــــر (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بارك الله بيك

مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## م. جمعه النوافله (28 فبراير 2009)

الأخ ابو الحلول الموضوع جميل جزززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## 0yaz9 (1 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل*​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جميعاً إخوتي، بارك الله بكم ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..


----------



## جلال سمير (2 مارس 2009)

مشكووور ياخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغريب79 (2 مارس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يا أخي ابو الحلول


----------



## ناظم شاكر (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا........وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ashrafes (3 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ,,الله يعطيك العافية
*


----------



## esh970 (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا إن شاء الله ما نستخدمها


----------



## المهندسان (5 مارس 2009)

شكراً على هذا التوضيح بالشرح البسيط والمفيد وان شاء الله ما نرا موضوع سيئ


----------



## aldeeeerah (5 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً على الشرح*​


----------



## عصام زايد (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

المهندسان قال:


> شكراً على هذا التوضيح بالشرح البسيط والمفيد وان شاء الله ما نرا موضوع سيئ


 
بارك الله بكما.. تقبلا تحيـــــــاتي 

:7: :7:​


----------



## لقمان العثربي (6 مارس 2009)

تسلم على التوضيح .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senuors (7 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
مع اني استبعد ان يقوم اي احد بتحرير مشاركة سيئة 
تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

همممممممم اوكي شكرااا عالتوضيح


----------



## palnet2007 (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي علي موضوعك القييم


----------



## مهم (8 مارس 2009)

thanke you very much


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (8 مارس 2009)

جزااااااااك الله كل خير على التوضيح


----------



## سامح مزيد (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على التووضيح


----------



## رائد الأحمد (9 مارس 2009)

سلام للجميع الله يسعد كم


----------



## أمير البحر (9 مارس 2009)

مشكور حبيب قلبي الغالي


----------



## م المصري (10 مارس 2009)

سلمت يداك ... اخي الفاضل


----------



## علي الموسى (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك يا ابو الحلول تحياتي لك ولكل العاملين والاعضاء المتميزين


----------



## حفصة بنت الخطاب (10 مارس 2009)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده . 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## odwan (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المشرف وإن شاء الله لا تكون هناك أي مشاركات أو حتى مداخلات سيئة فكل المشتركين ذو أخلاق وطيبة وأسأل الله أن ينفع بهم البلاد والعباد لمافيه خيرهما
بما أنك إستعرضت هذه المداخلة عندي سؤال كيف يمكنني أن أدخل ملفاتي بالمشاركة بالمنتدي المبارك رغم محاولتي المتكررة ولكن لم أتمكن من تحميل أي ملف للمنتدي رغم رغبتي الجادة في مساعدة إخواني في رفع الكفاءة ولو كنت شخصيا نقطة في بحر إخواني الكرام نفع الله بهم وبارك الله فيكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## saadfares (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مارس 2009)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر زملائي، بارك الله بكم جميعاً ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..




odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي المشرف وإن شاء الله لا تكون هناك أي مشاركات أو حتى مداخلات سيئة فكل المشتركين ذو أخلاق وطيبة وأسأل الله أن ينفع بهم البلاد والعباد لمافيه خيرهما
> بما أنك إستعرضت هذه المداخلة عندي سؤال كيف يمكنني أن أدخل ملفاتي بالمشاركة بالمنتدي المبارك رغم محاولتي المتكررة ولكن لم أتمكن من تحميل أي ملف للمنتدي رغم رغبتي الجادة في مساعدة إخواني في رفع الكفاءة ولو كنت شخصيا نقطة في بحر إخواني الكرام نفع الله بهم وبارك الله فيكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.. 

يمكنك الاطلاع على المواضيع التالية:








طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 






شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 



كيف نستفيد من الصور المرفوعة على النت؟؟ ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## sha6ri (13 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
! منتدى وملتقى مهندسين من جد !

مشكورين


----------



## ط تقني (13 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا التوجية 

وجزاك الله خيرا


ابو الحلول


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس أبو الحلول بس مش عاوزين الأعضاء يستخدموه غلط


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

إلى كل الأعضاء

قبل إرسال تقرير بمشاركة سيئة

حاول أن تغهم مضمون الرسالة أولا


----------



## بوشيخ عزوز (16 مارس 2009)

لا ادري ما الدافع لهده الاشياء اللهم اهدنا الى سراطك المستقيم


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على كل شئ


----------



## بني ليث (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محجوب (17 مارس 2009)

[جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الجميل]


----------



## علي النبهان (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :
]بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته]
:73:


----------



## مزيونة عمان (20 مارس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx alooooooooooooooooot


----------



## safa aldin (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## safa aldin (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي المعلومة


----------



## م.احمد الكردي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكوووررين على مشاركتك


----------



## alngar1969 (22 مارس 2009)

اتمنى ان لا ارى مشاركة سيئة في ملتقانا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## laive (22 مارس 2009)

:75:شكرا جزيلا لك أخي ابو الحلول وصلت المعلومة ..والحمدلله الكل من الاخوان مميزين في هذا الملتقى 

وان شاء الله ما في غلط ...


----------



## asmaa rm (23 مارس 2009)

تشبيه رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رتال (24 مارس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على شرحك وان شاالله ان نكون مهندسين واخلاقنا راقية متل ما يطلب ديننا وشريعتنا


----------



## mahmoud44 (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور ابو الحلول 
والله لايجيب المشاركات السيئه


----------



## احمد عامر111 (27 مارس 2009)

شكر على التوضيح ............


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا التنويه وشكرا


----------



## محمد أبووسام (29 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وسام البياتي (30 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح المفصل :14:
*


----------



## blackhorse (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الشرح الواضح


----------



## بشير الهيتي (3 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وعافاكم ووفقكم لخدمة الكل


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي*​


----------



## م وائل حسنى (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لفعل الخير


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله في الجميع وارجو ان لايحكم على الاعضاء من اول مشاركه سيئه الا بعد التاكد من سوء نيته*​


----------



## فرسان القسام (4 أبريل 2009)

رائع أخي بوركت.....دمت بخير


----------



## husseincad (12 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## husseincad (12 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## husseincad (12 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for your work


----------



## husseincad (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الشرح الوافي


----------



## husseincad (12 أبريل 2009)

i m sorriy becose i write more respons coz i dont know use the program


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## moh_re110 (2 أغسطس 2009)

* جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا التوضيح.


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبد العزيز المليجي (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

